

Ask HN: Moving from London to Amsterdam - tomelders

I&#x27;m a front end developer considering a move from London to Amsterdam. I&#x27;m a contractor and I love being a contractor, so I don&#x27;t want to take a full time position. But I&#x27;m having a hard time deciphering the rules and requirements for living and working in Amsterdam as a contractor. If any contractors have made the same move, I&#x27;d welcome any advice they may have.
======
bulte-rs
Perhaps I can set you up to have a short talk with my wife; she's does
compliance work for expats and is - hence - familiar with legislation. Either
she knows what to do or can point you to someone who can help you further.

Shoot me an email (in profile) if you're interested.

~~~
tomelders
Brilliant. Thanks in advance.

------
nc
Might be worth speaking to Mike Lee [http://mur.mu.rs](http://mur.mu.rs) of
Delicious Library fame. He's started Appsterdam.

------
r3m6
London and Amsterdam are both EU. So if you can legally work in London, you
can do so in Amsterdam.

~~~
tomelders
I'm british, so there's nothing stopping me moving out there tomorrow. But we
have a pretty sweet deal here in the UK when it comes to tax if you're set up
as a limited company, and I'm mainly concerned about tax in the Netherlands.
I'm guessing it'll effectively mean a pay cut, I just need to make sure I'm
tax efficient.

~~~
zzzzz_
I'm a British developer that moved to Amsterdam as an expat. I was recommended
these guys to handle my tax affairs when I was looking for a mortgage:

[http://www.orangetax.com/](http://www.orangetax.com/)

They specialise in help for expats.

